# .45 ACP or 10mm



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I am trying to track down a Dan Wesson Bobtail(yeah, yeah I know, good luck!) They offer this commander size in .45 and 10mm. I have never shot 10mm before, but am familiar with 45. My question is- should I consider 10mm, or just stick with .45, as I already have a 1911 in that caliber? And, how does a 10mm feel to shoot. Its a little harder to find one of these at a rental range, and I've heard mixed opinions about it. I am familiar with the history and capabilities of the round, but I am wondering about the recoil. I would just stick with .45 if it were not for the fact that 10mm offers an additional 1 round capacity, and from what I've heard, more knock down power. I am just concerned about the recoil factor. I would rather have less capacity in something that is easier to control with quicker follow-ups. Should I consider the 10mm?

I should also say that I have shot .40 and .357sig more than any other calibers, and find them to be quite manageable. 40 cal was my first handgun experience, and I shot that gun (sig p229) for quite a while before trying anything else, never finding the recoil to be too snappy or unmanageable. Let me know what ya think?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've only put a couple mags through a friend's Glock 20, so I don't have a lot of experience. But I found the recoil surprising manageable and not as bad as I expected.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It may come down to what you find first. I reload so being that I already load 45acp I'd go that way. I try to keep it simple. If you are comfortable with all of the calibers you listed I doubt you'd have an issue with the 10. Finding ammo is hard for the common stuff so I'll bet finding 10mm ammo will be like looking for hen's teeth. The 10 is harder on the pistol than 45acp so that's something to think about if you plan to shoot it alot.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You may find that the .40 recoils more sharply, and is therefore harder to control than the .45 ACP.

(What I really, really wanted to write was, "Choose the .45, a real _man's_ caliber!" :anim_lol


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd actually like a 1911 in 10mm. It is a pretty good round and in a 1911 that might make it even better. I have a Para Ord P16 that's a 40. Not a true 1911 being it's a double stack but it's great to shoot. I'd like to try it with the full load of a 10mm. Plus I already have a few 45 1911's:mrgreen: Fusion makes a long slide that chambers in 10mm. THat would be the ticket right there:smt023 WEll..for me anyway..heh


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Just to clarify, I only listed calibers that I have shot, and shoot well without any recoil issues, to show that calibers others complain about (.40 and more so .357 sig), do not bother me. In fact, .40 is my favorite round.

I guess what I'm wondering is, *what are the advatages and disadvantages of 10mm vs .45?*


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You may find that the .40 recoils more sharply, and is therefore harder to control than the .45 ACP.
> 
> (What I really, really wanted to write was, "Choose the .45, a real _man's_ caliber!" :anim_lol


What then about the 10mm? Is it not manly enough?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> What then about the 10mm? Is it not manly enough?


_Nothing_ is as manly as a .45 ACP...unless you're an Inspector with the San Francisco Police Department, and your last name is Callaghan. :smt033


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Nothing_ is as manly as a .45 ACP...unless you're an Inspector with the San Francisco Police Department, and your last name is Callaghan. :smt033


How does the ballistics of the .45 compare to a 10mm?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

This should help you with your questions Link


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you want quick follow up shots get a .45. If you want a bigger boom get a 10MM.

tumbleweed


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

As I stated earlier, the 10 is gonna be harder on the gun and it will wear out sooner. Add to that, the 10 ammo is gonna be more expensive. The 10 ammo is gonna be harder to find.
The 45 ammo is not as flat shooting at longer range but it's easier on the pistol. The pistol was originally designed for the 45 round. Most places that sell ammo stock the 45 ammo and it will be a bit cheaper. You will have less of an over penitration problem with the 45 in a self defense situation.

I wanted a Delta Elite bad when they first came out years ago. It was the hot new cool thing. Alas I was dirt poor and couldn't afford it. Now many years later I am most happy with my 45acp and don't feel under gunned in the least even with FMJs in the mag.
Finally I personally like shooting the 45. It is a nice ballance of power that makes big holes in things. Besides, if you can't get the job done with 8 what's one more gonna do for ya? :smt033


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The 10MM offers more:

Muzzle blast, felt recoil, expensive ammo, harder to find ammo, muzzle and down range velocity and energy, versatility(especially for reloaders), and round capacity.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea, all that talk about the greater availability of the .45 ACP and the lacking popularity of the 10mm, has got me thinking I'll just stick with the .45. I'm not concerned about not being able to get 10mm, but like was stated, if I plan on shooting it alot, .45 would definitely be the better choice. Also, I don't plan on carrying the gun, and it would mostly be a range queen, but if I end up making it my winter carry piece, I'd rather have that more manageable recoil on my side.

And, not that I EVER plan on selling any of my firearms, but 10mm propably makes it a little harder on the value of the gun. Overall, the long-term availability of .45ACP has made up my mind. Thanks for all the input guys!!


----------

